# Mon Reve Farm - Kidding: Esme Day 143 KIDDED!



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

1 - MI Sugar Creek MO Water Beetle bred by Ashaway Farms TW Rootbeerfloat due 3/4. Beetle is looking quite round at 11 weeks and we are thinking twins or triplets. In Spring 2010 she delivered a single buckling without assistance. Possible blue eyes.

2 - Enchanted Hill Esmerelda bred by Buttin' Heads Bostin Creme due 3/11. Esmeralda is a first freshener and on the petite side so we didn't breed her before this. Possible wattles.

3 - Allo Acres Peek a Blue bred by Ashaway Farms Rootbeerfloat due 3/22. Peek is looking a little small but she carried low last time. In Spring 2010 she delivered two beautiful blue eyed bucklings. Possible blue eyes.

4 - Pocketsized Pop Twinkle Twinkle bred by Buttin' Heads Bostin Creme due 3/30. Twinkle is looking pretty round even though she is the last one due in March. In Spring 2010 she delivered buck/doe twins on my birthday. They were also the first kids delivered on our farm so she has a special place in my heart. Possible wattles.


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: Mon Reve Farm - Kidding Schedule March 2012*

Water Beetle, Esmerelda and Twinkle are looking very pregnant!

I posted some pictures to Facebook. 
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid ... 32e62bee74

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid ... 2ac9314412

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid ... 2ab9d00884

I'm going to guess triplets, twins and twins.

I'm starting to question if Peek settled. I haven't caught her in heat since her last date but the just doesn't seem to be where she should if she was pregnant. Even though she carried low last time she isn't presenting as many signs as Twinkle who is due a week after... We shall see.


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

*Mon Reve Farm - Kidding: Beetle Day 134 + Esme Day 127*

Recent pictures posted of Beetle and Twinkle and the pregnany bellies:

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set ... 81356e3182

Pedigree info can be found here:
http://monrevefarm.weebly.com/does.html


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: Mon Reve Farm - Kidding: Beetle Day 134 + Esme Day 127*

Recent pictures posted of the girls...

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set ... 81356e3182


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Mon Reve Farm - Kidding: Beetle Day 134 + Esme Day 127*

Looking good! :thumb:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Mon Reve Farm - Kidding: Beetle Day 134 + Esme Day 127*

I agree.... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: Mon Reve Farm - Kidding: Beetle Day 134 + Esme Day 127*

Thank you!

Peek is confirmed not pregnant. She came into heat this past weekend. I was disappointed but since AGS Nationals won't be in NJ I'm not sure what showing we can do this year.

Esme is a FF so I'm a little nervous about her delivery. We had such a tough year last year but I'm trying not to let that get me stressed.

Next month I'll start my May thread for Santa Fe and Belita.


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: Mon Reve Farm - Kidding: Beetle Day 140 + Esme Day 133*

Girls are looking good. Beetles not looking much bigger but her udder is filling. Esme looks the same so she may just have a single.

Pictures can be seen on the farms facebook page:
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Mon-Reve ... 2672939313


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Mon Reve Farm - Kidding: Beetle Day 140 + Esme Day 133*

Sorry that Peek isn't pregnant... 

Happy kidding for Beetles ... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: Mon Reve Farm - Kidding: Beetle Day 140 + Esme Day 133*

It was a tough day Wednesday. I was traveling on business in St. Louis. Beetle went into labor early morning (day 143) with her triplets. At the end of the day only 1 of the 3 survived - a tiny little doeling.

We've named the little survivor Water Lily...
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set ... 313&type=1

Pictures of her at end of album.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Mon Reve Farm - Kidding: Beetle Day 140 + Esme Day 133*

Sorry on your losses :hug: congrats on the doeling!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Mon Reve Farm - Kidding: Beetle Day 140 + Esme Day 133*

Oh no... sorry for the loss....  :hug:

But congrats on the doeling....  :thumb:


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: Mon Reve Farm - Kidding: Esme Day 142*

Esmerelda is on day 142 - not much udder development at this point, just enough that her teats are more prominent through her winter fuzz. Esme is our smallest doeling and a first freshener at a month shy of two years old. She isn't very big so I'm assuming a single.

I'm really nervous about her delivery...


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

What is it with day 143 falling on a Wednesday???

Heard noises over the monitor and rushed out to the barn. Esme had delivered a single doeling without assistance but had ignored her and didn't even clean her. Esme has no change in udder. We had to hold her twice now to let the baby nurse but I don't know that she is getting much.

I've supplemented with colostrum powder and the home made organic whole milk, organic yogurt and organic cream recipe. I estimate she got less than a quarter cup. I will go back out in an hour after some work calls.

Has Esme's udder not further developed because she is early?


----------

